# Knee pads



## JJR512

Do any of you use knee pads? EMS providers are on their knees more than the average working professional. And I'm asking about _any_ kind, and if you do, please mention what kind you use. Some pants (5.11 Tactical, in particular) have pockets on the inside of the knees intended to hold simple rubber pads. One firefighting instructor I know advocates using tactical or construction knee pads worn inside the pants.


----------



## TransportJockey

I've played around with using soft paintball kneedpads under my pants... but in NM summers they just got too hot. My 5.11s came with some, but they wound up more like shin pads than knee pads


----------



## Aidey

Never used them, never needed them.


----------



## MMiz

I don't see a need for knee pads.  I spent a lot of time walking, sitting, and lifting, by very little time on my knees.

Do you spend that much time doing patient assessments and treatments on your knees?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

MMiz said:


> I don't see a need for knee pads.  I spent a lot of time walking, sitting, and lifting, by very little time on my knees.
> 
> Do you spend that much time doing patient assessments and treatments on your knees?



The only time I have ever used knee pads was in EMT school when we were doing extrication and C-spine immobilization onto a LBB. This part of EMT class guaranteed long periods of time spent kneeling on the ground.

Besides this period in class, I have never felt the need for knee pads. Nor have I ever seen anyone use a pair.


----------



## JJR512

MMiz said:


> I don't see a need for knee pads.  I spent a lot of time walking, sitting, and lifting, by very little time on my knees.
> 
> Do you spend that much time doing patient assessments and treatments on your knees?



I don't spend _any_ time doing patient assessments or treatments. I'm just a student. And when I _used_ to be an EMT, I worked IFT only, so that was all standing.

Despite my lack of experience, I can see that EMTs spend more time on their knees than bankers, doctors, lawyers, accountants, etc. But they do not spend as much time on their knees as workers who are likely to use knee pads, such as painters, carpenters, infantry, etc. EMTs are somewhere in between, so it occurred to me that some might choose to opt for more comfort and protection than less.

Oddly enough, it seemed to me that perhaps the best way to find out what opinion experienced EMTs have about knee pads, whether or not they're useful at all, was to just ask them. So far, apart from your suggestion that perhaps I'm a crappy EMT who spends too much time doing assessments and treatments, I think I've been getting what I wanted.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

JJR512 said:


> I don't spend _any_ time doing patient assessments or treatments. I'm just a student. And when I _used_ to be an EMT, I worked IFT only, so that was all standing.
> 
> Despite my lack of experience, I can see that EMTs spend more time on their knees than bankers, doctors, lawyers, accountants, etc. But they do not spend as much time on their knees as workers who are likely to use knee pads, such as painters, carpenters, infantry, etc. EMTs are somewhere in between, so it occurred to me that some might choose to opt for more comfort and protection than less.
> 
> Oddly enough, it seemed to me that perhaps the best way to find out what opinion experienced EMTs have about knee pads, whether or not they're useful at all, was to just ask them. So far, apart from your suggestion that perhaps I'm a crappy EMT who spends too much time doing assessments and treatments, I think I've been getting what I wanted.



Actually, now that I think about it we have some padded slide board that you can kneel on in lieu of knee pads. Barely ever use it but we do have one.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Well, I don't have knee pads in my pants or anything, but I do carry them for high angle or confined space rescue, so I suppose I have them if I need them. They are just simple slip on style ones with an elastic bad that goes behind you knee and a foam pad in the front. I have never used them apart from technical or heavy rescue situations though. 

Although it is off topic, my turnout gear has built in knee pads that are really nice for the first 15 minutes of a structure fire. After that, all the crap on the floor combined with your wet gear and gallons of sweat inside the gear turns your knees into hamburger. Fun.


----------



## JJR512

I just want to take a moment to apologize for a comment I made earlier. I've been reading posts with way too much sensitivity lately. I know that MMiz intended no insult at me. Sorry about that.

I promise I will try to calm down.


----------



## JJR512

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Although it is off topic, my turnout gear has built in knee pads that are really nice for the first 15 minutes of a structure fire. After that, all the crap on the floor combined with your wet gear and gallons of sweat inside the gear turns your knees into hamburger. Fun.



It was actually this type of situation that prompted the comment I overheard which led to my asking about it here.

It was a firefighter instructor talking to a prospective firefighting student, and the instructor suggested getting a good set of knee pads and wearing them _underneath_ the uniform pants. He made a point of wearing them underneath the pants because some instructors apparently view that as "cheating" somehow, like trying to stay comfortable over a long period of time is a bad thing. I overheard that discussion and wondered if there might be any benefit to EMTs as well, since we normally aren't even wearing turnout pants with their built-in extra knee padding.

I recently bought a pair of 5.11 Tactical EMS pants, which have knee pad pocket but didn't actually come with the rubber pads. They did come with a hang tag with an offer for free pads, though, with proof of purchase, and since it was completely free (not even S&H required), I sent in for them. So I'll see what, if any, benefit they have. But the firefighting instructor was specifically talking about the tactical style knee pad, though.


----------



## feldy

With an average on scene time of 10 minutes i find that that im not kneeling nearly as much as i though, we try to get the pt in the truck as soon as possible (after an intial assessment of course) and begin treatment inside. We do a lot of calls in very busy areas (a lot of people around the pt) and it is safer and more effiecient to treat the pt with out tons of people in the way or distractions for the pt. 

I do have the 5/11 pants but never use the knee pads b/c they are more like shin pads that feel awkward when you walk. Ive seen people use soft knee pads occasionally under their pants (like the ones one would use for vollyball and softball). Its all about what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Aidey

I rarely kneel, I tend to crouch. More comfortable and safer. I can move a lot quicker when crouched than when kneeling, and I'm more stable and have a better range of motion. If I get myself stuck holding c spine I effed up somewhere because as a medic there is very likely something more productive for me to be doing. Which sounds arrogant, but isnt meant to be.


----------



## Bullets

i have a bunch of 5.11 pants so i have a stack of their knee pads in my closet. i wear them all the time. When standing the ride a little over the shin, but thats ok cause the cushion when i bump into stuff. When i kneel they are in oerfect position and have saved my knees a few times kneeling on gravel and road shoulders, hardwood floors and concrete. i love them and recommend them.

Also, my turnout pants have big kneepads in them, but the extar cushioning is nice


----------



## TransportJockey

I should add that, for me, I've considered knee pads due to a mass of scar tissue on my left knee from a motorcycle accident that hurts to kneel on for any length of time. Luckily I don't really have to do compressions any more  The joys of being one of the few ALS providers in my area. They want me to concentrate more on IV and AW


----------



## JJR512

The free 5.11 knee pads came the other day. I'm glad they were free. Someone mentioned them being more like shin guards than knee pads; I don't understand that comment. For me, their vertical positioning was fine. However, their lateral positioning was off. They were too far to the inside. They only covered the medial half of my knees. There's no point in using them.

I don't think I'm going to bother looking for anything else. I'll probably wait until the one time when I wish I had them, then I'll buy some, and after that, I'll probably never need them again.


----------



## reaper

Never really see a need for them on scene. 


Now if your shooting for a promotion, Then they may come in handy!!


----------



## LucidResq

reaper said:


> Now if your shooting for a promotion, Then they may come in handy!!



Hehehehe.


The boy started tearing up his knees in fire academy and got a pair that he's used since for firefighting stuff. I just looked and they're Husky brand... I'm pretty sure he just got them at Home Depot. I doubt he's worn or had a need for them on medical calls.


----------



## JJR512

reaper said:


> Never really see a need for them on scene.
> 
> 
> Now if your shooting for a promotion, Then they may come in handy!!



I was waiting for a joke like this to come in, and frankly am astonished it took nearly a week to happen.


----------

